# separazione giudiziale e inoobile



## Old ella (5 Giugno 2008)

Circa 8 anni fa ho acquistato una casa vendendo un altro immobile di mio  possesso e poi con denaro mio l'ho ristrutturata(tutto documentabile).La casa  all'epoca la cointestai al mio compagno che oggi è il mio ex marito e che ne  rivendica la metà in una separazione che è diventata giudiziale.Essendo rimasta  con poco denaro non ho accettato la divisione con un muro in 2 unità ne ho  potuto accettare la sua proposta di rinunciare lui all'immobile previo pagamento  di  70.000€ non essendo io in possesso di questa somma.Io ho deciso x la  vendita,ma lui appare restio alla decisione.Dal momento che la casa vale  350.000€ mi chiedo perchè lui ne accetterebbe 70.000 quando con la vendita ne  prenderebbe 175.000€? Io credo che lui tema che il giudice x aiutarmi vista la  mia situazione economica precaria potrebbe accettare la mia richiesta(non ancora  da me avanzata) di restituzione delle somme versate al momento dell'acquisto e  della ristrutturazione,scalandole dai 175.000 di metà casa io andrei quasi a  riottenere la casa.Vorrei sapere se ci sono sentenze che hanno trattato casi  analoghi in cui il giudice ha tutelato in questo modo la parte debole,essendo al  momento io disoccupata ed iscritta alla Specialistica di Servizio Sociale.


----------



## Iago (5 Giugno 2008)

ella ha detto:


> Circa 8 anni fa ho acquistato una casa vendendo un altro immobile di mio  possesso e poi con denaro mio l'ho ristrutturata(tutto documentabile).La casa  all'epoca la cointestai al mio compagno che oggi è il mio ex marito e che ne  rivendica la metà in una separazione che è diventata giudiziale.Essendo rimasta  con poco denaro non ho accettato la divisione con un muro in 2 unità ne ho  potuto accettare la sua proposta di rinunciare lui all'immobile previo pagamento  di  70.000€ non essendo io in possesso di questa somma.Io ho deciso x la  vendita,ma lui appare restio alla decisione.Dal momento che la casa vale  350.000€ mi chiedo perchè lui ne accetterebbe 70.000 quando con la vendita ne  prenderebbe 175.000€? Io credo che lui tema che il giudice x aiutarmi vista la  mia situazione economica precaria potrebbe accettare la mia richiesta(non ancora  da me avanzata) di restituzione delle somme versate al momento dell'acquisto e  della ristrutturazione,scalandole dai 175.000 di metà casa io andrei quasi a  riottenere la casa.Vorrei sapere se ci sono sentenze che hanno trattato casi  analoghi in cui il giudice ha tutelato in questo modo la parte debole,essendo al  momento io disoccupata ed iscritta alla Specialistica di Servizio Sociale.



avete figli? e attulmente vivete ancora insieme?


----------



## Old Angel (5 Giugno 2008)

ella ha detto:


> Circa 8 anni fa ho acquistato una casa vendendo un altro immobile di mio  possesso e poi con denaro mio l'ho ristrutturata(tutto documentabile).La casa  all'epoca la cointestai al mio compagno che oggi è il mio ex marito e che ne  rivendica la metà in una separazione che è diventata giudiziale.Essendo rimasta  con poco denaro non ho accettato la divisione con un muro in 2 unità ne ho  potuto accettare la sua proposta di rinunciare lui all'immobile previo pagamento  di  70.000€ non essendo io in possesso di questa somma.Io ho deciso x la  vendita,ma lui appare restio alla decisione.Dal momento che la casa vale  350.000€ mi chiedo perchè lui ne accetterebbe 70.000 quando con la vendita ne  prenderebbe 175.000€? Io credo che lui tema che il giudice x aiutarmi vista la  mia situazione economica precaria potrebbe accettare la mia richiesta(non ancora  da me avanzata) di restituzione delle somme versate al momento dell'acquisto e  della ristrutturazione,scalandole dai 175.000 di metà casa io andrei quasi a  riottenere la casa.Vorrei sapere se ci sono sentenze che hanno trattato casi  analoghi in cui il giudice ha tutelato in questo modo la parte debole,essendo al  momento io disoccupata ed iscritta alla Specialistica di Servizio Sociale.


Quello che è stato prima è stato....a me sa tanto che essendo cointestata dovrete fare (se non ci sono figli) fifty fifty.


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Quello che è stato prima è stato....a me sa tanto che essendo cointestata dovrete fare (se non ci sono figli) fifty fifty.


Commento da ignorante, non conosco la legge ma a me pare vergognoso. Ha pagato tutto lei ed ora deve pure far metà?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Giugno 2008)

Non c'è limite al peggio.
E' uguale alla mia situazione ..ma in sede di separazione consensuale (oggi ...festeggiatemi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) mio marito mi ha ceduto la sua metà.

Forse tuo marito ha avuto un sussulto di onestà e... pensa che quadagnarci 75 sia già abbastanza e che lo salvaguardi dalla possibilità di provvedere a te in caso di tua necessità...


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non c'è limite al peggio.
> E' uguale alla mia situazione ..ma in sede di separazione consensuale (oggi ...festeggiatemi
> 
> 
> ...


O forse chiede "poco" perchè rischia di non avere diritto neanche a quello.. (ad es. quella moglie che si fece cointestare i beni mentre tradiva nella casa coniugale il marito).. ma ella, sei seguita da un legale?


----------



## Old ella (5 Giugno 2008)

non abbiamo figli...


----------



## Old Angel (6 Giugno 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Commento da ignorante, non conosco la legge ma a me pare vergognoso. Ha pagato tutto lei ed ora deve pure far metà?


Scusa perchè ignorante? sarà sicuramente vergognoso, ma è la legge italiana.....qui si parla di una casa cointestata....è un contratto di proprietà....mo i contratti valgono finchè sei sposato, altrimenti decade il tutto?


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Giugno 2008)

Ignorante era rivolto a me stessa in quanto non conosco la legge. Per i contratti hai ragione, dura lex sed lex però allora è proprio vero il detto che fidarsi è bene ma non fidarsi è meglio.


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Giugno 2008)

è il malinteso frequente per cui "ti amo=eccoti anche i miei averi" ... bello finchè dura la favola, ma premunirsi e tenere i conti separati è la cosa migliore quando iniziano eventuali problemi, o anche solo quando il prosciuttino amoroso è finito e si entra nella vita di tutti i giorni


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Giugno 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> è il malinteso frequente per cui "ti amo=eccoti anche i miei averi" ... bello finchè dura la favola, ma premunirsi e tenere i conti separati è la cosa migliore quando iniziano eventuali problemi, o anche solo quando il prosciuttino amoroso è finito e si entra nella vita di tutti i giorni


Forse è l'unica soluzione. A me non sembra sbagliato cointestare la casa anche se l'ho acquistata io anche perchè, non x portar sfiga, ma se uno ci lascia le penna, almeno dovrebbe essere tutto + semplice. Ma in caso di separazione mi pare diverso. E' morto l'amore non la persona quindi perchè depredarle anche i beni? Si divide ciò che è stato comprato insieme, non quello che, con fatture alla mano è mio e poi ho deciso di lasciarti usare come se fosse (ma non è) tuo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Giugno 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Forse è l'unica soluzione. A me non sembra sbagliato cointestare la casa anche se l'ho acquistata io anche perchè, non x portar sfiga, ma se uno ci lascia le penna, almeno dovrebbe essere tutto + semplice. Ma in caso di separazione mi pare diverso. E' morto l'amore non la persona quindi perchè depredarle anche i beni? Si divide ciò che è stato comprato insieme, non quello che, con fatture alla mano è mio e poi ho deciso di lasciarti usare come se fosse (ma non è) tuo


L'errore della cointestazione l'avevo fatto anch'io (e almeno questo mio marito me l'ha riconosciuto in sede di separazione ...anche perché lo sapevano anche i figli....) ma è un errore: se si è sposati in caso di morte di uno l'altro eredita.


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'errore della cointestazione l'avevo fatto anch'io (e almeno questo mio marito me l'ha riconosciuto in sede di separazione ...anche perché lo sapevano anche i figli....) ma è un errore: se si è sposati in caso di morte di uno l'altro eredita.


e si può sempre far testamento


----------



## Old ella (6 Giugno 2008)

il giudice mi ha concesso 300 eur. al mese per gli alimenti. Per la nostra proprietà ha  deciso  che  ci  dobbiamo  mettere  d'accordo  sennò  la  mette  in  vendita


----------



## Iago (6 Giugno 2008)

ella ha detto:


> il giudice mi ha concesso 300 eur. al mese per gli alimenti. Per la nostra proprietà ha  deciso  che  ci  dobbiamo  mettere  d'accordo  sennò  la  mette  in  vendita



..strano sto giudice...
oggi...con la nuova legge già da qualche anno, concede assegno di mantenimento per la moglie (invece di dirle -vai a lavorare) ...ma decide che in mancanza di accordo (...e se concede ass di mantenimento vuol dire che considera la moglie la parte debole!...e quindi ha ben capito che soldi non gliene puoi dare...) mette in vendita...
boh...?



cmq...il giudice ha deciso l'abbandono dell'abitazione per lui??


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Giugno 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> e si può sempre far testamento


Anche se fai testamento non è che puoi lasciare TUTTO a qualcun altro...la moglie (o il marito), anche se separati, potrebbe impugnarlo...e con successo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche se fai testamento non è che puoi lasciare TUTTO a qualcun altro...la moglie (o il marito), anche se separati, potrebbe impugnarlo...e con successo!


La quota legittima è inalienabile.


----------



## Old latriglia (9 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche se fai testamento non è che puoi lasciare TUTTO a qualcun altro...la moglie (o il marito), anche se separati, potrebbe impugnarlo...e con successo!


si parla di una casa totalmente pagata da lei ... se vuole tutelare il compagno o marito basta il testamento, non c'è bisogno di cointestare eh


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Giugno 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> si parla di una casa totalmente pagata da lei ... se vuole tutelare il compagno o marito basta il testamento, non c'è bisogno di cointestare eh


Sbagli...se è cointestata chi l'ha materialmente pagata non conta una cippa...va nell'asse ereditario se non si è in separazione dei beni..e finchè non vi è il divorzio definitivo la situazione non cambia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E poi non mi pare che si parlasse di tutelare il marito (o la moglie che già son tutelati  dalla legge) ma un eventuale persona che non ha un rapporto civilisticamente rilevante (non parente avente diritto o coniuge)...


----------



## Old Sintesi (28 Ottobre 2008)

Com'è andata a finire? La cointestazione di un immobile può nascondere anche una donazione simulata. Quindi la nostra amica potrebbe riottenere la somma (i movimenti di denaro devono essere documentati) che ha realmente versato per l'acquisto della casa. Nel rogito risultano gli assegni versati al dante causa (venditore)?

Saluti.


----------

